# Looking for ideas on a very low pressure water pump



## Hackerman (Dec 29, 2014)

My grow room and setup is such that I can't get a water jug to the pots past the first or second row. So, I have always used a garden sprayer. I fill the sprayer with my properly pH'd nutes and water and (after removing the spray nozzle on the sprayer) I can easily reach the wand to all the plants. The water comes nice and slowly out of the nozzle (without the spray tip) and it has worked pretty well for years.

I want to automate that a little.

I made a little setup with a hand pump attached to a 5 gal bucket with a hose coming off it and it worked OK as a prototype but I want to automate it more.

I am thinking about tossing a small pump into the 5 gallon bucket, turn it on and.... water my plants like I do outside with the garden hose.

A couple things popped up right away. Most of the pumps I have are WAY too powerful for this task. I don't need a fire hose. LOL  It's going to have to come out softly and not splash dirt all over. 

And on/off capability would be the first feature to add.

I am looking at a tiny aquarium pump like this... http://www.ebay.com/itm/210-GPH-Aqu...054?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3a90dae636

The outlet is 1/2" so I could come out at 1/2" and after about a foot, slip on a 3/4" and a foot later, a 1" for the rest of the length. This should help reduce the final pressure at the exit point.

This is so low pressure, I could probably just put my finger over the end of the hose to stop and start it.

Not a great idea but it's the first one that popped into my head. I would love to hear any suggestions on how you would accomplish this task.

Thanks


----------



## MR1 (Dec 29, 2014)

Go with a bigger hose instead of a smaller hose, more volume, less pressure that way and maybe put a small ball valve to control flow.


----------



## Hackerman (Dec 29, 2014)

You mean on the output or the intake? Yeah, I mentioned getting bigger and bigger with the hose to reduce pressure. I wonder if, simply, a larger hose coming out would do it. I'll need to do some experimenting in the stationary tubes.

I am thinking about buying one of those "watering wands" with the "soft flow" end. I can attach that to the outlet and have a shut off built into the wand.

Not sure how much pressure would build up while it was off. I don't want a giant spurt when I open the valve. Maybe a pressure control valve. I saw them for RV's but they are preset at 40 - 50 psi which is too much.

Still digging. I wonder if they have some little household item that you can stick in a 1 gallon jug or bucket and water your house plants.


----------



## Dman1234 (Dec 29, 2014)

I have had, and currently have the same issue. Smart pots sitting in tubs, that are bottom fed only, and a long funnel works great, but I can see the desire to automate a little with a larger plant count.


----------



## MR1 (Dec 29, 2014)

I found this off a surplus site, I think it is for fish tanks or whatever else you might want to drain. There is a little impeller on the black end , discharge out clear end. Maybe fish tank supply shop might have something similar.

View attachment P1000129 (1024x514).jpg


----------



## MR1 (Dec 29, 2014)

A few here.http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_from=R40&_trksid=p2054897.m570.l1313.TR3.TRC1.A0.H0&_nkw=Electric+Siphon+Pump&_sacat=0


----------



## Hackerman (Dec 29, 2014)

EDIT: LMAO Oops, never mind


----------



## lyfespan (Dec 30, 2014)

Regulate flow with drip line regulators, and run a system either gravity or pump.


----------



## Hackerman (Dec 30, 2014)

What psi pressure do I want?

I see RV models at 40-50 psi and I see drip line regulators at WalMart preset for 20-25 psi. I didn't see any that are adjustable.

Do you recommend anything special?


----------



## lyfespan (Dec 30, 2014)

http://www.lowes.com/ProductDisplay?catalogId=10051&catalogId=10051&langId=-1&langId=-1&productId=3407182&storeId=10151&storeId=10151

Order these ASAP , this is a mistake price. You make a ring around the plant, use Ts to have the emitters off the ring, use as many as needed to get the amount of water you need. Everything is controllable from one end makes it all super easy.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Dec 30, 2014)

I use something like MR1.  A small liquid transfer pump takes a little longer, but it is far easier to control the water and you do not have hoses popping off.  You can find them almost anywhere--there are few things that you cannot find at   [ame]http://www.amazon.com/Sierra-Battery-Operated-Liquid-Transfer-JB5684/dp/B000HEBR3I/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1419957910&sr=8-1&keywords=liquid+transfer+pump[/ame]  I believe they are known as liquid transfer pumps.  My batteries last a long time.  I do prefer to secure hoses with hose clamps to insure that I get no drips...a plumber thang....

I have problems with drippers.  It can be hard to get the pressure equalized so that one plant does not get way too much water and one get too little.  You pretty much have to have equal pressure to all drippers or they do not operate properly.  I have quite a complicated drip system set up outside that goes to hanging baskets with balanced lines--otherwise, otherwise I cannot get equal water distribution.


----------



## Hackerman (Dec 30, 2014)

lyfespan said:


> http://www.lowes.com/ProductDisplay...productId=3407182&storeId=10151&storeId=10151
> 
> Order these ASAP , this is a mistake price. You make a ring around the plant, use Ts to have the emitters off the ring, use as many as needed to get the amount of water you need. Everything is controllable from one end makes it all super easy.



Wow. That is definitely an error. Aren't these usually 20 to 30 cents each? I am headed to Lowes right now. I'll see if they have them in the store at that price.


----------



## Hackerman (Dec 30, 2014)

MR1 said:


> I found this off a surplus site, I think it is for fish tanks or whatever else you might want to drain. There is a little impeller on the black end , discharge out clear end. Maybe fish tank supply shop might have something similar.
> 
> View attachment 221038



This thing is totally tits. I put it in a tub of water to test it and it runs just the perfect flow.

Definitely going to need some modification to make it like I want but the basic function is just what I was looking for.

I pulled the pump from my cloner and I am going to see what I can put together with that as well. Looks like I need to smoke some good creative weed and head to the workshop. LOL We'll see what kind of Frankenstein I come up with.

Thanks again for all the input. I'll post a pic of what I come up with.

Also, I checked for the drippers at Lowes and it's an online only thing.


----------



## MR1 (Dec 30, 2014)

Glad you could make use of it Hackerman.


----------



## orangesunshine (Dec 30, 2014)

another option---55 gal reservoir---homeboy depot pond/fountain pump attached to 1/2  drip irrigation tubing cut to length---hand turning valve to turn on and off---if you leave it constantly running and in the rezzy---it will aerate the rezzy while burning off chlorine and possibly any other water treatment additives---flow is adjusted by the valve---mix your nutes in the rezzy---something like this---your still hand watering with a wand and complete control of the flow---works great for my application


View attachment IMG_0426.JPG


View attachment IMG_0427.JPG


View attachment IMG_0425.JPG


----------



## Hackerman (Dec 30, 2014)

I don't really have the need for 55 gal since I only use about 4 gallons per watering but that's what I want on a 5 or 10 gallon scale.

The pond pump I have was too strong but an aquarium pump would probably do fine. This cheapo siphon thing I bought will be fun to experiment but when I get all my ducks in a row, I'll do something more like what you show (only smaller). I'll try the pump I got with my EZ Clone first. If that's not enough, I'll start moving up.

Again, thanks all.


----------



## lyfespan (Dec 31, 2014)

Hackerman said:


> This thing is totally tits. I put it in a tub of water to test it and it runs just the perfect flow.
> 
> Definitely going to need some modification to make it like I want but the basic function is just what I was looking for.
> 
> ...


Order came in today and I got the 50 pax for 93cents


----------



## zem (Jan 1, 2015)

a small submersible rated to height 4ft, this way you can lower or raised your bucket to the desired water pressure and use it at that height. this is the number 1 reason why i never consider growing in soil, is that it is very hard to fully automate.


----------



## Hackerman (Jan 7, 2015)

I have been looking for one like this for years and I can't find them anywhere. I was not aware of the brands name Hawes. I will check it out. Thanks.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jan 7, 2015)

Amazon has them Hackerman.  I believe the spelling is Haws with no "e".  I generally check there anytime I am looking for something I cannot find locally.  They usually have it and often if is a Prime product.


----------

